# [X.org] Problème RefreshRate ATI- Résolu - Achetez Nvidia !!

## Vurs

Bonjour,

Voila je m'adresse à vous, communauté geek, afin dextorquer quelques infos, pistes, idées, solutions, afin de résoudre mon problème d'affichage qui est cantoné à du 60 hz  :Sad: 

Infos:

M3A790gxh 128 pour la CM avec ati radeon HD 3300

Ecran IIyama vision master pro 454 qui fait du 2048*1536 à 75hz du 1280*1024 à 100hz.

mon xorg:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "dri2"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "dri"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option        "CoreKeyboard"

        Option        "XkbRules"    "xorg"

        Option        "XkbModel"    "pc105"

        Option        "XkbLayout"    "pt"

        Option        "XkbVariant"    "latin9"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

Identifier    "0 HM903D/DT"

    Vendorname    "Iiyama"

    Modelname    "Iiyama HM903DT, VisionMaster Pro 454"

    Horizsync    30-132

    Vertrefresh    45-200

  modeline  "640x480@60" 25.2 640 656 752 800 480 490 492 525 -vsync -hsync

  modeline  "640x480@72" 31.5 640 664 704 832 480 489 491 520 -vsync -hsync

  modeline  "640x480@75" 31.5 640 656 720 840 480 481 484 500 -vsync -hsync

  modeline  "640x480@85" 36.0 640 696 752 832 480 481 484 509 -vsync -hsync

  modeline  "800x600@56" 36.0 800 824 896 1024 600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync

  modeline  "800x600@72" 50.0 800 856 976 1040 600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync

  modeline  "800x600@75" 49.5 800 816 896 1056 600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync

  modeline  "800x600@85" 56.3 800 832 896 1048 600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync

  modeline  "800x600@60" 40.0 800 840 968 1056 600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync

  modeline  "832x624@75" 57.284 832 864 928 1152 624 625 628 667 -vsync -hsync

  modeline  "1024x768@85" 94.5 1024 1072 1168 1376 768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsync

  modeline  "1024x768@75" 78.8 1024 1040 1136 1312 768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync

  modeline  "1024x768@70" 75.0 1024 1048 1184 1328 768 771 777 806 -vsync -hsync

  modeline  "1024x768@60" 65.0 1024 1048 1184 1344 768 771 777 806 -vsync -hsync

  modeline  "1024x768@43" 44.9 1024 1032 1208 1264 768 768 776 817 +hsync interlace +vsync

  modeline  "1152x864@75" 108.0 1152 1216 1344 1600 864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsync

  modeline  "1280x1024@75" 135.0 1280 1296 1440 1688 1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

  modeline  "1280x960@60" 102.1 1280 1360 1496 1712 960 961 964 994 -hsync +vsync

  modeline  "1280x960@85" 148.5 1280 1344 1504 1728 960 961 964 1011 +hsync +vsync

  modeline  "1280x1024@85" 157.5 1280 1344 1504 1728 1024 1025 1028 1072 +hsync +vsync

  modeline  "1280x1024@60" 108.0 1280 1328 1440 1688 1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync

  modeline  "1280x960@75" 129.86 1280 1368 1504 1728 960 961 964 1002 -hsync +vsync

  modeline  "1400x1050@60" 122.61 1400 1488 1640 1880 1050 1051 1054 1087 -hsync +vsync

  modeline  "1400x1050@75" 155.85 1400 1496 1648 1896 1050 1051 1054 1096 -hsync +vsync

  modeline  "1600x1200@65" 175.5 1600 1664 1856 2160 1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync

  modeline  "1600x1200@60" 162.0 1600 1664 1856 2160 1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync

  modeline  "1600x1200@75" 202.5 1600 1664 1856 2160 1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync

  modeline  "1600x1200@70" 189.0 1600 1664 1856 2160 1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync

  modeline  "1600x1200@85" 229.5 1600 1664 1856 2160 1200 1201 1204 1250 +hsync +vsync

  modeline  "1792x1344@75" 261.0 1792 1888 2104 2456 1344 1345 1348 1417 -hsync +vsync

  modeline  "1792x1344@60" 204.8 1792 1920 2120 2448 1344 1345 1348 1394 -hsync +vsync

  modeline  "1856x1392@60" 218.3 1856 1952 2176 2528 1392 1393 1396 1439 -hsync +vsync

  modeline  "1856x1392@75" 288.0 1856 1984 2208 2560 1392 1393 1396 1500 -hsync +vsync

  modeline  "1920x1440@85" 341.35 1920 2072 2288 2656 1440 1441 1444 1512 -hsync +vsync

  modeline  "1920x1440@60" 234.0 1920 2048 2256 2600 1440 1441 1444 1500 -hsync +vsync

  modeline  "1920x1440@75" 297.0 1920 2064 2288 2640 1440 1441 1444 1500 -hsync +vsync

  modeline  "2048x1536@60" 266.95 2048 2200 2424 2800 1536 1537 1540 1589 -hsync +vsync

  modeline  "2048x1536@75" 340.48 2048 2216 2440 2832 1536 1537 1540 1603 -hsync +vsync

    Gamma    1.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

        Driver      "radeonhd" ou "fglrx" ou "vesa" le résultat est le même, 60hz croustillants pour mes ti'yeux :(

        BusID       "PCI:1:5:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0"

        Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

        Monitor    "0 HM903D/DT"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes        "1280x1024@85" "1280x960@85" "1600x1200@85" "1024x768@85"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes        "1280x1024@85" "1280x960@85" "1600x1200@85" "1024x768@85"

        EndSubSection

EndSection
```

Est-ce que le problème viendrait de X.org ? de la puce ati ?

X -configure me produit un truc bancale, mais qui reste limité à 60hz

J'ai d'ailleurs du jarter le pilote ati car sinon X -configure plantait. Mais apres X -configure j'ai pu reinstaller le driver et xorg marche avec fglrx, mais en 60hz.

Merci d'avance de toute l'aide que vous pourrez m'apporter   :Cool: Last edited by Vurs on Mon Sep 14, 2009 6:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Vurs

J'ai tenté de commenter tous les modeslines, dans screen de ne laisser qu'une seule résolution, dans RefreshRate je n'ai pas mis une plage, mais juste un nombre (85). Je relance X et ohh joie, du 60 hz...

```

(II) RADEONHD(0): Using ShadowFB

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]          [quelques lignes comme ça dans le même genre]

(II) RADEONHD(0): Mapped IO @ 0xfe9f0000 to 0x7fcde4b86000 (size 0x00010000)

(II) RADEONHD(0): Mapped FB @ 0xd0000000 to 0x7fcdd0a75000 (size 0x10000000)

(WW) RADEONHD(0): RHDCSInit: No CS for R600 and up yet.

(==) RADEONHD(0): Backing store disabled

(==) RADEONHD(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEONHD(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

*************************************** Mais Fuck quoi **************************************************************

(II) RADEONHD(0): On Crtc 0 Setting 60.0 Hz Mode: Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

******************************************************************************************************************

None

(II) RADEONHD(0): RHDAudioSetSupported: config 0x60040 codec 0x1

(II) RADEONHD(0): DPMS enabled

(--) RandR disabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension          [quelques lignes comme ça dans le même genre]

(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI2 capable

(II) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

(II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib64/dri/swrast_dri.so

(II) GLX: Initialized DRISWRAST GL provider for screen 0

(II) RADEONHD(0): Setting screen physical size to 270 x 203
```

----------

## Vurs

Résolu.

J'ai acheté une petite nvidia en attendant la nouvelle gamme.

----------

